

Limechat - diegolo
http://limechat.net/mac/

======
moepstar
While LimeChat is a nice & free IRC client on a Mac, it still has (had?) quite
a few rough edges the last time i've used it.

I've since switched to Textual, which has its foundation in Limechat (it's a
fork of it) that has since expanded quite nicely - both feature-wise as well
as UX-wise.

Buying Textual costs 5$ but if you're cheap and can compile stuff yourself
with Xcode, you can do so.

I'm in no way affiliated with Textual, just a happy customer...

------
__xtrimsky
If you type "open the wire door" in the chat, it opens a secret window with
Limewire running in it.

